# Worried about falling out upstairs window...Need help.



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

We rent a townhouse and I am not sure what to do about the upstairs windows. We currently keep them locked all of the time and kiddos can't reach the top lock. When I want a little air I will crack the window (they slide side to side w/a screen) when I am in the room and lock it again when I leave the room.

It is getting warmer out so we have had the downstairs windows opened but it gets so stuffy and hot upstairs. I want to try and keep the ac off for as long as possible. We moved in last Aug. and then it was too hot to have windows open (even at night) so we used the ac.

I have seen bars that screw into the windows from the outside but we rent and aren't allowed to install anything like that.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

we used a baby gate meant for the top of stairs. it mounted with hardware on the inside of the window and an adult could unlatch it in case of emergency.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Have you spoken with your landlord to see what they suggest? They might agree to you putting the bars on the outside rather than paying the insurance money it would cost if your baby fell out their window.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I think any landlord would be happy to have you install something that would make your kids safer in the house.

My ds fell out of a two-story window at age 3. It was always one of my fears, and our solution had been to open windows _only_ from the top down (so only the top half of the window would be open). Dw forgot ONE TIME, and opened the window the regular way so that ds could watch someone mowing our lawn. He fell through the screen about 3 minutes later. Luckily he was completely fine. We took him to the ER anyway, but he just happened to land exactly the right way. Not even a bruise.

But definitely trust your instincts about being afraid of this possibility. It still makes me shudder when I think about it.

Lex


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

these:
they screw into the window frame, but not outside. Only 4 small screws. I would think this would be fine in a rental. Alternatively you can get longer guards that screw into the walls outside of the window.
you could also do something like these
http://www.babygates.com/WebComponen...=Childproofing
http://www.babygates.com/WebComponen...=Childproofing
does the window open on both sides? You could open each side 4 inches (the width of the bars on the other guards). That would give you 8 inches of open window.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I think if you did do a screw in one, and then when moving out caulked and repained the inner part of the window, your landlord would really be none the wiser.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Will the top of the window pull down ( leaving the bottom part of the window in place. Mine will thats what we do in the littel boys rooms


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks so much! I guess I wasn't using the right search terms bc I didn't see any of those locks when I was searching and I didn't know where else to look.

The windows slide open on one side only and I am getting the little locks that go on them so they can only open a crack.

Thanks again!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

A more expensive option, but I really liked them because you could open the whole window, and weren't a hazard/trap in a fire:

http://www.angelguards.com/

The frame screws into the molding on the inside of the windows, and I doubt it would be a problem (just remove them when done and patch the tiny holes). No different really than a hole in the wall for a picture...no permanent damage, in other words.

I would for certain at least not use the lock type things on all the upper windows, or there will be no way to open them in an emergency....


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
A more expensive option, but I really liked them because you could open the whole window, and weren't a hazard/trap in a fire:

http://www.angelguards.com/

The frame screws into the molding on the inside of the windows, and I doubt it would be a problem (just remove them when done and patch the tiny holes). No different really than a hole in the wall for a picture...no permanent damage, in other words.

I would for certain at least not use the lock type things on all the upper windows, or there will be no way to open them in an emergency....

I'd highly recommend getting those. In fact, IMO, they should be standard on all second- or higher- floor windows and the landlord should cover it, or at least maintenance should install it.


----------

